

Scrollback - Beautiful text chat for your community website - nsmalch
http://scrollback.io/

======
Geep
We're a little further along it looks like, but feel free to checkout
'Barc.com' \-- we're chat but not IRC compatible.

I'm a big believer that chat rooms will make a comeback!

